# Juicing Apples



## JMediger (Sep 2, 2009)

Not sure if this is in the right place ... please feel free to move me.

I am juicing apples tonight for wine later and am wondering about the seeds.  I would like to use the pulp that is left for bread or cake and I wonder if the seeds might leave it bitter ... thoughts?  experience?  suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2009)

I would think the seeds would leave it bitter. Also, the seeds contain arsenic. A little amount won't hurt you, but you should avoid eating them when you can.


----------



## ErikC (Sep 2, 2009)

GB said:


> I would think the seeds would leave it bitter. Also, the seeds contain arsenic. A little amount won't hurt you, but you should avoid eating them when you can.



Arsenic?? Wow! I never knew that. Is that true of all varieties of apples?


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2009)

It is, yes.


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry, I did not mean to say arsenic. It is cyanide.


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2009)

There are other fruits that contain this too, but at the moment my mind is blank on which ones they are.


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2009)

It looks like cherry, peach, and apricot pits are the others I was thinking of.

Some more info here.


----------



## ChefToddMohr (Sep 2, 2009)

The pulp from apples and pears can be used as a hydroscopic element in low fat baking.  There are some formulas on the internet for low fat cooking that replaces a great percentage of butter and/or egg yolk for apple sauce or puree.  It leaves cakes and muffins a little more dense, but naturally sweet.

Chef Todd Mohr


----------



## JMediger (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you!  Seeds are coming out, would rather not kill people with either the wine or pulp.


----------

